
Seven Days of Heroin - shaki-dora
http://www.cincinnati.com/pages/interactives/seven-days-of-heroin-epidemic-cincinnati/
======
altotrees
I lived on one of the streets they mention in the article while attending
college. The hardest thing one would see was malt liqour abuse or the
occasional nodded off opiate user.

I was just in the area last week, and it is arresting how different things
are. Boarded up houses, handwritten signs for suboxone treatment with phone
numbers, addled users staring into space on many corners - things have
changed.

Stories like this give me a bit of hope because people do recover, I know
that. But what is the longterm solution here? The causes of the opioid
epidemic are debated ad nauseum, but it seems much harder to put a finger on
the pulse of a solution. It's wrecking lives at an increasing rate, that much
is for sure.

~~~
commenter1
Recover to what? Working two or three jobs to scrape by? Drugs are only thing
keeping these sad people alive.

